# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Goblin Defense (5e) (IC)

## J-H

Your tribe of goblins recently found an old underground structure, some sort of tomb.  It may have once been a lair for some sort of powerful creature, but you don't care.  It's sheltered from the weather, fairly defensible, and located near a small lake for fish and clean water.  A human village you think is named Nearb is a few hours travel away, and a city of Generica is a couple of days away.  But you're kind of hidden and have started to settle in.  Life is good, but you need more tools and equipment.  

Luckily, the merchant caravans around here aren't guarded at all.  Manyteeth even manages to get a suit of armor that he can wear most of the pieces of, although it's pretty heavy.  A few days pass.  Your clan chief, priest, and the good warriors all go out to raid another caravan that the chief scout spotted.

Disaster!  One warrior returns in the evening, limping, with one arm broken and the other hand missing fingers from a sword-blow.  The caravan was guarded by a wizard, and a couple of armored guards with glowing swords!  Everyone is dead.  Your tribe has lost all of its leaders, and its best fighters.... and worse, it's likely that whoever killed your tribe-mates knows that they didn't get the whole tribe. You can't count on being left alone.

Goblins don't stop to grieve.  They can't afford to.  Life as a goblin is hard, and stopping means going hungry or dying.  Goblins remember, but they don't pause for more than a moment.  Around the stew-pot that night, discussions are had.  In the goblin way, sometimes these discussions involve nothing but gestures and pokes, and the occasional smack or punch.  By the time the sun rises, a general consensus has been reached:

*Manyteeth* will lead the tribe as Chief in the name of Maglubiyet and gets to boss everyone around.
*Boomfizzle* will take over as the Shaman, the medicine-giver and spiritual advisor, and the one everyone goes to when they need encouragement or advice.
*Bighead* will be the Loremaster, keeper of books and written stuff, and gets to play with anything magical first.  He also gets to help the shaman out by brewing funny-smelling liquids that do stuff and usually don't give you the runs.

(map goes here once things are placed on it)

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 10/10
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Chief Manyteeth had been granted a divine vision and though it seemed like a bit of a pain she aimed to see it through. Using her big brain and bigger words she brought the tribe into line and set about doing what her predecessors hadn't bothered with: getting her warriors into shape. It wouldn't be long before the bigfolk came back with their steel and spells, and they had to be ready.



*Spoiler: Day Actions*
Show


Day 1: Use materials to create slings. (1d6)[*6*]
Day 2: Train Manyteeth's Mashers in use of slings. *Day 1/2*(1d6)[*4*]
Day 3: Hunt (1d6)[*3*]
Day 4: Train Manyteeth's Mashers in use of Slings. *Day 2/2* (1d6)[*4*]
Day 5: Hunt (1d6)[*4*]
Day 6: Train Mudbugs in use of Slings. *Day 1/2* (1d6)[*1*]

She'll be using Hall 1 as her sling training spot.

Bonus if available:
Used for full set of slings for future training purposes. 



*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 15 HP: 10/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2
Conditions: 

Boomfizzle had been the lowest member of the Mudbugs, a young group led by Dungplop and loyal to the tribe's Battle Champion, Bonecrusher. He had always been assigned the worst tasks, frequently having to dig holes. But like most goblins, he was convinced that he was special. He once saw a wizard create fire and was sure that he could figure it out. He prayed to the forest spirits and to Maglubiyet. For a few months he could make smoke or a small spark but no flame. When Chief Upchuck, and the big warriors, including Bonecrusher, left for their final raid, he somehow figured it out. He created a large bonfire, singeing his front and forcing him to jump back. He's gotten better at controlling it, and has learned even more tricks. 

When the lone goblin returned from the raid, Boomfizzle was able to make some grub balls that took away the pain. The fingers didn't return, but the arm seemed better. 

He always thought Upchuck was a bad Chief. He knows that now his friends Manyteeth and Bighead will be better. When everyone realizes that the humans will be coming for us, Boomfizzle decides he needs to dig escape tunnels throughout the complex. He gets the Mudbugs together to start working on it. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*Goodberry to heal the goblin.

Days 1-6, Dig tunnels. Have the crew remove stones and then use Mold Earth to dig the tunnels. Start with the tunnel from E to entry, then all the small tunnels between cells in room 3, then C to 2, then secret passage to 4, finally room G to the beach. That last one will end 20' above the beach, rising to a peak of 30' in the middle, then dropping into room G. Using the dirt from these excavations to fill in the stairs from 2-3, leaving only a tunnel that small creatures need to squeeze through. 

If it takes a few hours to remove the rocks on each side, it looks like I can probably make 2 tunnels per day. Length isn't really an issue since the digging is almost instantaneous.

*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Heads return to the clan had made a big stink a few weeks ago. After one too many taunts and insults, the little goblin had run away from the cave and through some incredible luck became the good luck charm of a river pirate mage. Working his way up from on board rat catcher, he managed to learn to read and write as well as eventually learning how to cast a few simple spells. 
Now, armed with a spellbook of his own, Big Head has returned to a clan bereft of its original elite. Sometimes Big Head wonders if his attempt to cast the Wish spell really worked and if he is responsible for the death of all his elders. He really hoped so. 

Anyway, now the remaining goblins don't have any other choice but to respect him and his knowledge. And as soon as he has mastered the arcane arts, he'll show them, he'll show them all, muharhar...

For now he concentrated on getting the place into shape with the few goblins he considered friends and keeping his own crew on the straight and narrow. 
Finding food was the first thing to do, to keep the would be warriors in shape. Also a bit of security to their lair was important, just as a few potions to get everyone back in fighting shape as quickly as possible... 


*Spoiler*
Show



1 Hunt/Forage for herbs
2 Hunt/Forage for herbs 
3 Build: wall and secret door in Hall 1 to secure the shortcut to room 2
4&5 brew healing potion
6 Hunt/Forage for herbs 





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

*Day 1*
Chief Manyteeth instructs the goblins to start making slings, then delegates the task to a few of the oldest and youngest goblins after her squad has gotten started on it.  She then starts to train her squad on the first few slings.
Boomfizzle digs a tiny tunnel between side room E and the entry.  Its a squeeze for goblins, but big people definitely wont get through it.
Bighead leads his squad in hunting.

Food 1 start + 2 hunted  1 eaten = 2
Herbs 1

*Day 2*
Manyteeth leads her squad in a hunt.
Boomfizzle continues to dig, his spells moving dirt while his subordinates pack rocks and reinforce the tunnels to keep them from collapsing.  This time, he builds four tiny tunnels between the side rooms off the sleeping area (Room 3)
Bighead continues to hunt, using his magic to kill animals.
Food 2 + 4 hunted  1 eaten = 5
Herbs 3

*Day 3*
Manyteeth finishes training the mashers in the use of slings.
Boomfizzle keeps digging, this time making a tunnel from the kitchen to a side room off the sleeping quarters.
Bighead starts building a wall in Hall 1 and a secret door to cover the tunnel, but he isnt very good at using masonry tools, and doesnt have any worked lumber to work with, so its pretty easy to spot unless someones very distracted (Hidden:  DC 8 + 3 Dex, no PB, = DC 11)
Food 5  1 eaten = 4
Herbs 3

Everybody's feeling pretty good about the food situation right now.

Day 4
Manyteeth goes hunting with her squad.
Boomfizzle begins digging.  
Big Head starts to brew a healing potion.

About mid-morning, Manyteeths group runs across tracks in the wood.  Fresh tracks, from big peopleheading towards her home.  She starts hurrying back.

In the lair, the off-duty squad that was keeping watch runs in to tell Boomfizzle and Bighead that there are big people coming along the beach, and about to come in the entrance!
Manyteeths group will arrive at the end of round 3.

The noncombatants drop what they are doing and run to the sleeping area to hide.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Manyteeth & Mashers (1d20+2)[*22*]
Big Head & Sparks (1d20+3)[*20*]
Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs (1d20+3)[*5*]
Adrian (1d20+1)[*7*]
Black Leaf (1d20+3)[*9*]
Helga (1d20-1)[*18*]
Mark (1d20+2)[*20*]

*Init results*
Manyteeth & Mashers
Big Head & Sparks
Mark
Helga
Black Leaf
Adrian
Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs


*=> Big Head & Sparks* Theres too much noise from running goblins to hear anything, and the adventurers are not in sight.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



The pre-existing secret doors should be red.
The newly made one is s1

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 15 HP: 10/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2
Conditions: 

The mudbugs spend the first few days digging escape tunnels for the tribe, depositing the dirt in the stairway between the kitchen and the sleeping rooms. Each time they finish a tunnel, Boomfizzle demonstrates it to the civilians, complete with instructions on when to use them. He assigns the noncombatants to the southern rooms (D,E,F), each room also sleeps one of the off-duty goblins. They have been instructed to escape through the tunnel and scatter into groups of 3-4 once the sound of fighting reaches the kitchen. A rendezvous spot has been found on the cliff about 500 yards south of our home. 

Chief Manyteeth and the Mashers are given room A, as befits a chief. Bighead and the Sparks are given the next highest room, B, and Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs take room C. While there are less goblins in our rooms, we also have tools, weapons and 1 days worth of food for the tribe stored in our rooms. 

On the 4th day, the Mudbugs have removed the stones from inside the secret tunnel and are working on the ones for the exit spot in the alcove when they hear the alarm. When the big people arrive, Boomfizzle turns to his crew. 

*"Leave the tools. Hide and shoot. Lead them away from the no fight goblins."* 

The mudbugs follow his orders and prepare their blowguns. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

[B]Action: none yet
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head and his Sparks ran towards the newly created secret door as soon as the message reached them.
"Argh, I should have left Eyepicker outside." With a gesture, Big Head's familiar manifested on his shoulder - just in case he needed a distraction.

"Ok you lot, be very still. When the big ones move past our secret door, I'll hit them with a big bang. You throw your stones at them and we run back. Don't let them get close to you! Always keep running and evading."



*Spoiler*
Show



Move south, call familiar to myself, instruct sparks. Bonus action Hide

(1d20+3)[*10*]




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

Bighead and the Sparks run south towards the kitchen area.  As the clamor calms down, he hears voices, speaking in the language known as Common.
*Spoiler: Common (INT 12+)*
Show


There are several different voices, but they all sound kind of the same to a goblin's ears.

"That commotion and yelling means we've found the right place.  Or at least something!"

"I hope it is the goblins.  Once we turn in the bounty on the ears we can get some better gear and get registered as adventurers."

"As long as it's fast.  I, uh, borrowed this, you know?"

"I remember, I was there."

"I go right, you go left, yell if you see anything?"

"Sure."



The lair is pitch-black, and your darkvision extends only 60' out, but it's hard to miss the glowing sword that turns the corner, and the illumination it grants on the figure holding it.   Bearing no wrinkles or scars, this tall person wields a sword longer than a goblin is tall in two hands, and wears armor made of metal rings.  His sword is glowing, casting a bluish bright light in a 20 radius, and dim light for another 20.  You're lucky - the illumination doesn't quite reach Bighead, so even though there's nothing to hide behind, he doesn't see the wizard.

Another tall person comes around the corner behind him, wearing armor made of some plates, and carrying a shield and mace. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=> Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs, then Big Head & Sparks*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 15 HP: 10/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2
Conditions: 

Boomfizzle first yells in common, knowing the goblins won't understand but hoping to make the invaders feel bad.

*"They want to cut off our childrens' ears. Bad people!"*

He then tells the other Mudbugs what to do.

*"Shoot and hide."* 

They all move out into the open, use their slings, and then hide in the darkness. Boomfizzle moves to the opposite alcove, while the other Mudbugs move forward to get behind the doorway.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Boomfizzle*
*Action:* Sling: (1d20+5)[*22*], damage (1d4+3)[*5*]
*Bonus Action:* Hide
*Reaction:*
*Movement:* Moves 20' east, then shoot, then hide, then moves 10' east.
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Mudbugs* AC 13, 24 HP
*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+2)[*6*], damage (1d4)[*2*] +2 = 4
Dungplop: (1d20+2)[*21*], damage (1d4)[*4*] +2 = 6
Splat: (1d20+2)[*12*], damage (1d4)[*1*] +2 = 3
*Bonus Action:* All Hide
*Reaction:*
*Movement:* Mudbugs move 5' E, 10' SE, shoot, hide, 15' SE
*Object:*



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head realized he hadn't be seen yet, so he didn't go all out yet. Instead he said a word in the big lizard language that made people's head hurt. 
"Income statement" 

"Now, throw at the glow sword man"



*Spoiler*
Show



Use Mind Sliver vs. the Lightblade guy DC 12 INT save

Sparks throw rocks unaided (disadvantage, but unseen), so it cancels out

(1d20+2)[*4*] damage 3
(1d20+2)[*13*] damage 3
(1d20+2)[*6*] damage 3

If hit, add fury of the small for another +2


Afterwards change position and hide as a bonus action to X19 and AA19 respectively into cover



*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

_"Oof!  Aah!"_  Two rocks hit the guy with the glowing sword for a total of 9 damage.
_"Yeah, there's a something up here!"_ (in common)

Nobody has line of sight to the intruders now, as everyone's hiding behind walls.  You can hear the clatter of armor and the thump of boots as they move closer, as well as the sound of a spell being cast.  The one with the sword advances farther, and dim light begins to shine into the hall.

_"Looks like a kitchen..."_  As the end of the hall by the doors begins to be illuminated, a dagger comes flying out of the dark towards Big Head, but misses and clatters off the wall.  The thrower is still trying to hide, but it looks like there's someone about your size behind the corner leading to the storage room.
*Spoiler*
Show


Int save (1d20-1)[*6*] *3 damage*

Second wind (1d10+2)[*8*]

Sneak attack, with advantage due to being unseen + disadvantage due to range, but Big Head has +5 AC due to cover.
Attack (1d20+5)[*15*]
Dagger (1d4+3)[*4*] plus (1d6)[*3*] sneak



*Spoiler: map*
Show





*=> Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 15 HP: 10/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2
Conditions: 

Boomfizzle moves first, moving across the hall, retreating and using his sling to throw a stone at the man with the sword. He calls out in goblin to let the noncombatants know to start evacuating and barricading the cell doors behind them.

*"Bree-yak! Bree-yak!"*

The Mudbugs follow his lead, throwing sling stones at the glowing-sword wielder and then retreating into the darkness.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Boomfizzle*
*Action:* Sling: (1d20+5)[*9*], damage (1d4+3)[*6*]
*Bonus Action:* Hide (1d20+5)[*7*]
*Reaction:*
*Movement:* Moves 10' northwest, then moves 20' north, then shooting as soon as he gets into darkness, and hiding, then NE.
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Mudbugs* AC 13, 24 HP
*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+2)[*18*], (1d4+2)[*4*]
Dungplop: (1d20+2)[*3*], (1d4+2)[*6*]
Splat: (1d20+2)[*8*], (1d4+2)[*6*]
*Bonus Action:* Hide once in darkness
Snotgobbler: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Dungplop: (1d20+4)[*9*]
Splat: (1d20+4)[*15*]
*Reaction:*
*Movement:* Mudbugs move 5' W, shoot, then 25' north, hiding once in darkness, then NW
*Object:*



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## J-H

As the Mudbugs move out into the open and in the light, a ray of fire jets out at them from behind the sword-wielder, burning one of the Mudbugs.

Fire Bolt (1d20+5)[*15*] for (1d10)[*2*]

"Ow, dangit!"  One rock hits the sword-carrier for 4 damage as the goblins retreat down the hall.

*=>Big Head & Sparks*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head saw that the situation became precarious 
"attack and fall back" 
He commanded his squad, he also sent a fire bolt of his own at the mage in the back



*Spoiler*
Show



Sparks move into darkness and throw rocks w/ Fury of the Small at Adrian 

(1d20+2)[*15*]damage 3
(1d20+2)[*3*]damage 3
(1d20+2)[*21*]damage 3
If hit, add fury of the small for another +2

Big Head shoots fire bolt at Helga

(1d20+4)[*13*]/(1d20+4)[*8*] damage (1d10)[*10*], if crit (1d10)[*10*], if hit +2 fury of the small

Everyone bonus action hide in the alcoves 




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

Another rock hits the armored man carrying the sword, causing yet another yelled complaint.  
*Spoiler: Common*
Show


"This stinks!  Put the light on someone else!"

"Look, I'll heal you.  Let's try not standing here in the open."

"Check those doors, maybe there's a way around."

"Did we seriously forget torches?  Maaaark!"

"What, I have darkvision, don't blame me just because I'm smarter than you are!"



The cloth-wearing big person moves into the room, but out of line of the doors.  The one with the mace then moves up and casts a spell, a blue glow coming over the one with the glowing sword for a moment as his wounds close.  The mace-and-shield one steps west, and you hear doors open...the doors to Room 3.

*Spoiler: Common*
Show


"This place stinks.  I bet they keep rats as pets in here."



The short figure pads forwards, hands moving fast.  There's a clatter and a rolling sound, and you see a bunch of small metal things scatter in front of the double doors.  The room they're in brightens, as a lantern is lit and set down.  The one with the sword moves out of sight.

*=> Boomfizzle & Mudbugs*
Then noncombatant evacuation begins.  24 goblins to escape. 
Traversing the escape tunnel requires squeezing twice (20' of movement) out of 30'.  They are going to bottleneck going through it and out pretty fast as they run out of space, so it'll take a couple of rounds.  The tunnel will also be very crowded, so Manyteeth will have trouble going through it.
*=>Then Manyteeth & Mashers, then Big Head & Sparks*

_Map: Currently my computer can't connect to imgbb, will drop in Discord_

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 15 HP: 10/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 | Concentration: fog cloud
Conditions:  none

Boomfizzle moves south, using his magic to cover the light of the lantern with a thick mist.

*"Let's get them"*

The Mudbugs follow his lead, moving towards the fog cloud, attacking anyone they can locate, first targeting the wizard. If they get to a point where they can attack the enemy, they will. If not, they will dash to get into the kitchen


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Boomfizzle*
Moves 5' SE, then casts fog cloud, then 25' south
*Action:* casts fog cloud on the steps between 3 and kitchen, 20' radius.
*Bonus Action:* Hide (1d20+5)[*15*]
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:* fog cloud

*Mudbugs* AC 13, 22/24 HP
Mudbugs move 5' SE, then 25' south, then shoot if they can, or dash to the stairs if they can't, then hide
Even though we can't see the enemy, I think we should still know their locations. Unless they used their actions to hide, we should be able to still hear them and locate them even if we can't see them. 
*Action:* Snotgobbler: 12 OOC, (1d4+2)[*3*]
Dungplop: 10 OOC, (1d4+2)[*6*]
Splat: 6 OOC, (1d4+2)[*6*]
*Bonus Action:* Hide once in darkness, (1d20+4)[*11*]
*Reaction:*
*Movement:* if they have to dash, DEX save for likely ballbearings (1d20+2)[*12*]
*Object:*



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## J-H

The Mud Bugs sort of guess where they think someone might be, but their attacks don't seem to hit anyone.

The fog covers much of the room, and spills over into Room 3.  The fog dims the lantern greatly, causing it to only illuminate a very small area as it's mostly making the fog glow.

The non-fighting goblins knock the badly hidden door by the entry open with a clatter, and start spilling out into the entry.  The noise of 24 goblins rushing through a tight tunnel is impossible to hide.
*->Manyteeth, Mashers, Big Head, Sparks*

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 10/10
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: Bless (1 min)

It had been a hard run back to the home, but they'd finally arrived. "In the Mighty One's name!" She calls out as her battle cry, getting her Mashers hyped with a hefty dose of spell-based support as they make their way forwards. She might be able to bait whoever was coming up from behind to turn and face them, and protect the weaker tribes people from the invader's blades. 



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show


*Manyteeth:-*
*Move:* 30ft to *W33*
*Action:* Cast *Bless* on her Mashers.
*Bonus Action:* Hide. (1d20+2)[*18*] Disadv: (1d20+2)[*16*]

*Mashers:-*
*Move:* 30ft to *W32*
*Bonus Action:* Hide. (1d20+4)[*9*]
*Action:* Ready Sling attacks in case anyone retreats back to the entrance when they hear us coming. I'll roll if it happens, but I don't think it will - but likewise I don't wanna dash into the open and leave them vulnerable.




*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head couldn't see the enemies anymore, so he commanded his familiar, a tiny owl to scout ahead. Meanwhile he commanded his squad to ready their attacks and move back towards the others

He himself also moved back, deeper into the cave, getting more cover between himself and the enemy. 


*Spoiler*
Show



Send familiar (Owl) out to Y21 to scout. If it sees the adventurers it should disengage and move back.

The Sparks ready their rocks and attack as soon as a target presents itself. 

(1d20+2)[*8*], damage 3
(1d20+2)[*3*], damage 3
(1d20+2)[*17*], damage 3

Big Head moves to W9 and readies a mind sliver against the first enemy to appear. 





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

Manyteeth and her minions make some noise as they enter, boxing the big intruders in.

Big Head's owl flies into the fog, and doesn't see anything except the light - although there is a rustle of clothing near it.  Big head retreats, and the Sparks prepare to fling rocks if anything charges up near them.

*Spoiler: Common*
Show


From within the fog:  "I think there are some more of them coming in the entrance or something.  I'm going to follow you in there."  

"Come on, there's something behind one of these doors.  I get it, you go in?"  

"Yeah.  Oh no, LOTS of Goblins!"



Light footsteps hurry into the fog, and the light source of the lantern rises to a foot off the ground, then seems to go towards Room 3.

Manyteeth hears some yelling on Goblin, coming through the escape tunnel.

*a goblin has been killed.  -1 noncombatant*

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


The area in front of the Room 3 steps (rows 24 & 25) is illuminated.





*=> Boomfizzle, Mud Bugs
then noncombatants continue to evacuate
=> Manyteeth, Mashers, then Big Head, Sparks*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 15 HP: 10/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 | Concentration: fog cloud
Conditions:  none

Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs move south into the kitchen, once past the obstacle, Boomfizzle drops the fog cloud. If they see something to attack, they will, otherwise they dash into the secret tunnel to the living quarters.

*"BigHead, Manyteeth. They are in there with the children!"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Boomfizzle*
drop fog cloud, move south, DEX save (1d20+3)[*11*],
*Action:* sling at first enemy he sees (1d20+5)[*6*] for (1d4+3)[*4*]
(if advantage (1d20+5)[*8*])
*Bonus Action:* Hide (1d20+5)[*24*]
If no target, instead dash to go through tunnel to Room C.

*Mudbugs* AC 13, 22/24 HP
Mudbugs move south, DEX save 11 from last post
*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+2)[*10*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
(if advantage (1d20+2)[*13*])
Dungplop: (1d20+2)[*5*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
(if advantage (1d20+2)[*8*])
Splat: (1d20+2)[*20*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
(if advantage (1d20+2)[*14*])
*Bonus Action:* Hide, (1d20+2)[*12*]
If no target, instead dash to tunnel to room C.



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## J-H

Running into the kitchen, you don't see any enemies in the room, so both Boomfizzle and the Mud Bugs squeeze through the tunnel to Room C.  The Mud Bugs, in the lead, make it to the room, while Boomfizzle is currently crawling through the tunnel exit into C.

The noncombatants continue to evacuate through the tunnel, running away at top speed, and thus provoking an opportunity attack.

*a goblin has died.  -1 noncombatant*

However, everyone has made it out the entry tunnel!

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 10/10
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: Bless (1 min)

Seeing all her precious Cackling Moons fleeing gives her a sense of simultaneous pride - that they're running away so well - and anger at the adventurers who barged into their home. Raising her holy-symbol-carved shield she marches forward. "Maglubiyet is with us, and I am with you!" She calls to harden their hearts, and to draw the adventurer's attention to her instead.



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show


*Manyteeth:-*
*Move:* To *R32*, blocking the tunnel.
*Action:* *Dodge* to give attackers disadvantage against her.
*Bonus Action:* None.

*Mashers:-*
*Move:* To *R34*
*Bonus Action:* Hide attempt again: (1d20+4)[*21*], to try to get advantage on the slingshots. 
*Action:* Ready Sling attacks for adventurer SCUM getting into line of sight.




*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Seeing that the enemy had declined to follow him, despite the annoying stone throws, Big Head got angry: "Stupid big folk - too stupid to fall for traps. Plan B - Follow me, full speed."

He and his squad ran down the corridor and took cover behind the door frames


*Spoiler*
Show



Moving from W8 to X19 with a double move, followed by bonus action hide. Squad follows behind. 





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

Manyteeth and Big Head reposition, working to cut the intruders off while staying out of sight.

*Spoiler: Common*
Show


"Fog's gone."
"Did we chase them all off?"
"No, the ones throwing rocks were over that way."
"Check the other doors."
"Nothing here."
"Nope."



The illumination in Room 2 has dimmed slightly, as though the lantern was moved.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





*=>Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs
Manyteeth & Mashers
Big Head & Sparks*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 15 HP: 10/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 | Concentration: none
Conditions:  none

Boomfizzle finishes crawling out of the tunnel, runs past the Mudbugs and opens the door from their room to the common living area.

*"Let's see what's out here."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## J-H

Boomfizzle opens the door to see the lantern just ahead, and a couple of armored figures in the room.  There's also a halfling trying to hide behind the open entry door.  The armored figure with the mace turns from the door to room E and touches her holy symbol.  A bright flame flies from her towards Boomfizzle.

*Spoiler*
Show


Readied Sacred Flame (1d8)[*1*] radiant damage, Dex DC 13 negates

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 15 HP: 8/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 | Concentration: none
Conditions:  none

Boomfizzle steps forward, and is immediately hit by the radiant flame and a fireboat from his right. He flings open the door and creates a bonfire right on top of the Cleric. He then retreats back to the tunnel. 

*"Let's go"*

The Mudbugs step forward and throw sling stones at the wizard. Snotgobbler grabs the lantern carrying it away. Dungplop reaches over and shuts it off, and Splat shuts the door behind them as they leave, all of them holding it closed.

Then the bonfire goes out. 

Boomfizzle yells out in goblin, *"Two behind the doors! Two more in the middle of the room!"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Boomfizzle*
Dex Save (1d20+5)[*6*]
*Object:* completely open the door
*Movement:* casts spell, south one square, then retreats towards original tunnel
*Action:* Create Bonfire on Cleric DC12 Dex save or takes (1d8)[*8*] fire damage
*Bonus Action:* Hide (1d20+5)[*12*]
Drops concentration on bonfire

*Mudbugs* AC 13, 22/24 HP
*Movement:* out to lantern, shoot wizard, then back to S22.
*Object interactions:*
Snotgobbler grabs the lantern
Dungplop turns off the lantern
Splat closes the door behind them
*Action:* They all attack the wizard
Snotgobbler: (1d20+2)[*14*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
Dungplop: (1d20+2)[*15*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
Splat: (1d20+2)[*14*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
*Bonus Action:* Hide, (1d20+2)[*9*]



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Helga Dex (1d20-1)[*12*]
Concentration check if needed (1d20+2)[*13*]
Mark readied Fire Bolt vs mudbugs (1d20+5)[*13*] plus (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## J-H

Helga manages to sidestep the bonfire, barely.  The Mudbugs grab the lantern, and Mark manages to scorch Boomfizzle with a Fire Bolt.  Just a bit.
*Spoiler: forgot damage roll*
Show


(1d10)[*1*] fire damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head stepped out until he could make out the form of the man cowering next to the door. He once again sent a migraine attack his way, followed by a bombardment from his squad, before everyone pulled back and hid again 


*Spoiler*
Show



Moving out into the corridor until I can see Adrian - hitting him with mind sliver (1d6)[*3*]Psychic damage INT DC 12 to resist
Squad also tries to hit with thrown rocks

(1d20+2)[*5*] 3 damage
(1d20+2)[*3*] 3 damage
(1d20+2)[*19*] 3 damage

Everyone goes back to their starting position and hides.

Big Head (1d20+3)[*20*]

Squad (1d20+2)[*12*]
Squad (1d20+2)[*4*]
Squad (1d20+2)[*3*]




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler: Moving over ballbearings*
Show



(1d20+3)[*16*] Dex save Big Head

Sparks
(1d20+2)[*15*] 
(1d20+2)[*4*] 
(1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 10/10
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: Bless (1 min)

Seeing no dastardly gnomeventurers emerge in pursuit of her precious Moons, Manyteeth plunges into the tunnel towards the sound of battle. Switching from her native tongue to common she yells out: "Run away invaders! Chief Manyteeth is here! I will take your heads and your eyes and most importantly your teeth!" Pointing at the only one she can see, she utters only a single word: *"FLEE!"*



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show


*Manyteeth:-*
*Move:* To *P28* - pretty sure she can reach that with the squeezing?
*Action:* Cast *Command: Flee* on Mark. Wis Save DC12: (1d20)[*13*]+mods.
*Bonus Action:* None.

*Mashers:-*
*Move:* I believe that with the squeezing they can only make it to *Q30*, so they're still in the tunnel. 
*Bonus Action:* None.
*Action:* Ready Sling attacks for adventurers. - hiding should negate squeezing disadvantage.




*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Adrian INT save or 3 damage
(1d20-1)[*14*] plus (1d4)[*3*]


The fighter with the glowing sword ignores the mental attack, and stones clatter against the door next to him (cover).

*Spoiler: Common*
Show


"Just shut the big doors and get over here!  Both sides!"

"Black Leaf, stop hiding. They stole the lantern.  Isn't stealing things your job?"



Mark shrugs off the Command effect and rushes towards Manyteeth, pulling up short and flaring his hands in a V-shape while muttering something as rocks fly towards him, one hitting.  A cone of flames jets out, washing over the chieftan and her squad.  He backs up out of the room, bleeding heavily.

Helga crosses the room while yelling something in frustration, and yanks on the door.
*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Burning Hands on Manyteeth and the Mashers
(3d6)[*12*]fire damage, Dex DC 13 half

Door opening is object interaction but with opposed checks
Helga Athletics (1d20+2)[*16*]
Mudbugs Athletics (1d20-1)[*11*] going with single skill checks for the group still

----------


## J-H

Helga cries out in surprise and swings her mace at the silhouetted goblins while backing up.  The halfling runs over to help, stops at the door, and stabs with her short sword and her dagger before backing out of range to stand next to Helga.
*Spoiler*
Show


Helga
Mace (1d20+4)[*22*] plus (1d4)[*3*] 
Damage (1d6+2)[*4*] *hit for 4*

Black Leaf
Shortsword (1d20+5)[*13*] for (1d6+3)[*5*] piercing damage *hit for 5*
Dagger (1d20+5)[*12*] for (1d4)[*4*] piercing *miss*

OA:
Concentration if applicable (1d20+2)[*3*]


*=>Mudbugs get an OA on Helga*


The big guy with the glowing sword (Adrian) snarls in frustration and exits the room, hopping down the stairs and over to Big Head and the Sparks.  His sword swings in a wide arc, twice.  A goblin head hits the ground.
*Spoiler*
Show


Action Surge
Greatsword (1d20+5)[*9*] + Bless (1d4)[*2*] for (2d6+3)[*13*] *miss with or without Bless*
Greatsword (1d20+5)[*14*] + Bless (1d4)[*3*]for (2d6+3)[*11*] *hit for 11 with or without Bless.*



*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The lantern is in Boomfizzle's space.


*=>Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs
Mashers, Manyteeth makes Death save
Big Head & Sparks*

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 0/10
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Falling beneath the torrent of flame, the Chief clatters to the floor, but Manyteeth's Mashers leap into action to avenge their not-dead Chieftain. They give chase to the dastardly fireflinger and do their level best to stab, stab, and stab some more. 



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show


*Manyteeth:-*
Death Save: (1d20)[*11*]

Successes: *1*/3
Fails: 0/3

*Mashers:-*
*Move:* Up to P26, attack Mark, then back to P27.
*Bonus Action:* 
*Action:* Daggerx3
Threefoot: (1d20+2)[*20*] *Damage:*(1d4+2)[*5*]
Sneezer: (1d20+2)[*8*]*Damage:*(1d4+2)[*5*]
Lava: (1d20+2)[*12*]*Damage:*(1d4+2)[*4*]



*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head wanted to scream as he saw Pustleplop lose his stupid head. But that wouldn't have helped anyone.

Stab him and run to the long hallway!
To his owl he said: "Distract him"

Then he readied his own fire magic, hoping for the best before running after his breathren 



*Spoiler*
Show



The remaining goblins stab at the fighter

(1d20+2)[*11*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*], if crit (1d4)[*3*]
(1d20+2)[*8*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*], if crit (1d4)[*1*]

Runs to AD24

Owl: Help Action - distract for Advantage - uses flyby to move away as well to AD 24

Big Head: Firebolt

(1d20+4)[*13*]/(1d20+4)[*7*], damage (1d10)[*10*], if crit (1d10)[*1*]

Runs to AC24




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop (RIP)
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid | AC: 15 HP: 8/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 | Concentration: none
Conditions:  none

The Mudbugs all try to stab Helga with their daggers when she retreats. Then they, along with Boomfizzle, attack her with their slings, before hiding and moving away. The mudbugs use the tunnel to move into room B, while Boomfizzle retreats back towards BigHead.

None of them say a word.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

All attacks to Helga first

*Boomfizzle*
*Action:* sling at Helga (1d20+5)[*13*] for (1d4+3)[*5*]
(if advantage (1d20+5)[*13*])
*Bonus Action:* Hide (1d20+5)[*22*]
Then moves into long tunnel to V20

*Mudbugs* AC 13, 13/24 HP
*Reactions:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+2)[*18*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
Dungplop: (1d20+2)[*16*], damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
Splat: (1d20+2)[*10*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*]

*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+2)[*14*], damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
(if advantage (1d20+2)[*3*])
Dungplop: (1d20+2)[*14*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
(if advantage (1d20+2)[*3*])
Splat: (1d20+2)[*17*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*] +1 OOC +2 Crit rule for *6*
(if advantage (1d20+2)[*22*])
*Bonus Action:* Hide, (1d20+2)[*12*]
Then move back into room C, through tunnel to B and end at P21.



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## J-H

The Mudbugs hit Helga, breaking her concentration on her _Bless_ spell, then launch stones at her.  One hits her in the head, causing her helm to ring briefly like a bell. (total 12 damage).
Boomfizzle's sling stone goes wide.

The Mashers bring down Mark, then stab him again as he lies on the ground unconscious.
Death save (1d20)[*20*]
He groans and wakes up.

Big Head and the Sparks try to hit Adrian, but all of their attacks fail to get through the warrior's armor.

*Spoiler: Common*
Show


"Adrian, get back here!  They put out the lantern."

"No, I've got them on the run."

"Well do it in the dark or get back here! Oh no - Mark!"


Helga casts _Light_, causing her shield to glow.  The light on Adrian's sword winks out.

Black Leaf moves into room C, re-lighting the lantern and picking it up.  Boomfizzle hears a soft voice, as she comes through the tunnel blade-first 
(squeezing), then a loud voice from outside the tunnel he's in, as the lantern light spills around the corner.
*Spoiler: Common*
Show


"Where did those little rats go...?  Tunnels!"

"I see your light.  I'll guard this end of the tunnel, and we have whatever's in there bottled up!


*Spoiler: Map*
Show





*=>Boomfizzle & Mudbugs
Mashers, Manyteeth death save
Big Head & Sparks*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid | AC: 15 HP: 8/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 | Concentration: none
Conditions:  none

As soon as the halfling sticks its head out of the part of the tunnel made for tiny creatures, Boomfizzle stabs it in the head. He stays where he is so if the halfling wants to attack him, he will have to do it from the tiny part of the tunnel.

Seeing the light in the room with their leader, the Mudbugs go back through the tunnel to room C, and then attack the thief from behind. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Boomfizzle*
*Action:* Stabs halfling (1d20+5)[*18*] for (1d4+3)[*4*]
(advantage since halfling is squeezing (1d20+5)[*17*])

*Mudbugs* AC 13, 13/24 HP
Mudbugs move to T20 and attack halfling, with advantage since he's squeezing
*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+2)[*9*], damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
(advantage (1d20+2)[*21*])
Dungplop: (1d20+2)[*19*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
(advantage (1d20+2)[*14*])
Splat: (1d20+2)[*17*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
(advantage (1d20+2)[*11*])
*Bonus Action:* Hide, (1d20+2)[*22*]

If he drops, they grab the lantern and turn it off again.



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## J-H

Black Leaf yells out as she is repeatedly stabbed.  
*Spoiler: Common*
Show

"Ow, oh, ow!  I want out of here!"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid | AC: 15 HP: 8/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 | Concentration: none
Conditions:  none

Boomfizzle whispers to him in common.

*"Drop your weapon and turn off the light. I'll let you live."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 0/10
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Manyteeth continues to lie still as her Mashers go back to stabbing Mark - he woke up, and they wanted to make sure he couldn't do so again - and then returning to cover, standing guard over their fallen Chieftain.



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show


*Manyteeth:-*
Death Save: (1d20)[*14*]

Total:
Successes: *2*/3
Fails: 0/3

*Mashers:-*
*Move:* Up to P26, attack Mark, then back to P27. 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Action:* Daggerx3 on Mark, they're going for the kill since he already woke up once.
Threefoot: (1d20+2)[*20*] Adv: (1d20+2)[*22*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*3*]
Sneezer: (1d20+2)[*21*] Adv: (1d20+2)[*17*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*5*]
Lava: (1d20+2)[*4*] Adv: (1d20+2)[*4*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*4*]



*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head saw the light go out and realized this was the last chance to get the warrior down, before he would inevitably kill another of his squad.

Charge him and disengage again
For good measure, he sent his owl with them. If the owl was killed, it was unfortunate, but at least the little spirit could be called back again. 

He ran with his men into melee, ready to stab this guy, but had no intention of disengaging



*Spoiler*
Show



The remaining goblins stab at the fighter w/advantage in the dark

(1d20+2)[*6*]/(1d20+2)[*18*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*], if crit x2
(1d20+2)[*22*]/(1d20+2)[*7*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*], if crit x2

They Bonus Action disengage one square to Z22

Owl: Help Action - distract for Advantage stays next to Ad to act as damage sponge


Big Head: Dagger attack - if retaliation comes against him, he'll shield if necessary. 

(1d20+5)[*24*]/(1d20+5)[*11*], damage (1d4+3)[*5*], if crit x2

Stays in Y22




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop (RIP)
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

The halfling rogue doesn't seem to believe Boomfizzle.  She's also somewhat distracted by bleeding injuries and being surrounded, though.

The Mashers stab Mark, causing him to pass out again (back to 2 failed death saves).

*Spoiler: Mark*
Show


death save (1d20)[*12*]
If he gets back up he now has 2 levels of exhaustion from going to 0 twice



Big Head charges in, forgetting his spells in favor of stabbing from the darkness, and brings Adrian down as their blades find gaps in his armor. (crit, hit, hit for 21!)

----------


## J-H

Helga turns her head at Black Leaf's cries, and bites her lip.  She lifts her holy symbol, which glows with a soft golden light as she steps towards the door to room C, finding a midpoint where she can see both of her allies.  She then moves up to stand blocking the path from the Mashers to Mark, her glowing shield at the ready.

*Spoiler*
Show


Channel Divinity, 10 hp healing:
3 hit points to Black Leaf
3 hit points to Mark
4 hit points to Helga
Move to P26 to block the route out the door to reach Mark.  You can't stab out a doorframe around a corner.



Black Leaf strikes at Boomfizzle, hoping to clear a path through, but even with her short arms, the tunnel is too small.
*Spoiler*
Show


Disadvantage
[roll]1d20+5[roll] or [roll]1d20+5[roll] *miss with an 8*
for (1d6+3)[*4*]
If she downs Boomfizzle, she'll move forward through the tunnel.



Adrian lies on the ground bleeding.
(1d20)[*15*]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid | AC: 15 HP: 8/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 | Concentration: none
Conditions:  none

*"I told you to turn off the light!"* 

Boomfizzle stabs at the halfling but misses before fleeing into the kitchen. 

The Mudbugs then try to finish the job. Snotgobbler misses but Dungplop catches the thief right in the back. When the rogue drops, Dungplop grabs the lantern, Snotgobbler turns it off, they all hide and move to the doorway. Splat throws a sling stone at Mark to prevent him from getting up, but misses.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Boomfizzle*
*Action:* stabs halfling (1d20+5)[*9*] for (1d4+3)[*6*]
(advantage (1d20+5)[*12*])
If the halfling drops, he picks up the lantern
If not, he disengages. Either way, he then moves to X23.

*Mudbugs* AC 13, 13/24 HP
Stab halfling. If he drops, they grab the lantern if Boomfizzle didn't, hide, move to the door at S23, and use any remaining attacks to throw sling stones at the wizard
(Advantage for hiding should counteract disadvantage from range and prone)

*Bonus Action:* Hide, (1d20+2)[*3*]

*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+2)[*7*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
(if advantage (1d20+2)[*11*])
Dungplop: (1d20+2)[*22*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*] crit = *6*
(if advantage (1d20+2)[*20*])
Splat: (1d20+2)[*6*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
(if advantage (1d20+2)[*18*])



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 


Finish him, got to help the others
Big Head let the remaining sparks stab at the downed fighter while he hurried into the sleeping quarters

"Boom, boom motherlovers"
he said, before unleashing his strong spell. 


*Spoiler*
Show



Sparks stab at downed Adrian to kill him dead
(1d20+2)[*7*]/(1d20+2)[*4*]
(1d20+2)[*11*]/(1d20+2)[*10*]

Big Head runs to S25 and casts Thunderwave on the two adventurers

(2d8)[*7*] DC 12 for half damage





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop (RIP)
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 0/10
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Blocked off from stabbing the downed human the Mashers back up slightly to pelt the shield-bearer with rocks from not very far away, all the better to hit hard.



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show


*Manyteeth:-*
Death Save: (1d20)[*11*]

Total:
Successes: *3*/3 Stable!
Fails: 0/3

*Mashers:-*
*Bonus Action:* Disengage 
*Move:* Mov back 5ft to P28
*Action:* Sling x3 on Helga since they can't hit Mark.
Threefoot: (1d20+4)[*23*] *Damage:*  (1d4+2)[*3*]
Sneezer: (1d20+4)[*14*] *Damage:*  (1d4+2)[*5*]
Lava: (1d20+4)[*21*] *Damage:*  (1d4+2)[*6*]



*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

----------


## J-H

Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs scatter, leaving the halfling behind, bleeding and unconscious.

The mashers sling stones at Helga, who collapses to the ground with a clatter of armor.

Big Head runs into the room and casts a spell, causing Mark to pass back out as his body is knocked into Helga with a crack that's only inaudible because it's covered by the sound of a thunderclap.

All four of the adventurers are unconscious.
*=> What do you do?*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid | AC: 15 HP: 8/10 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 0/2 | Concentration: none
Conditions: none 

Boomfizzle runs south, looks in to the common living room and sees the cleric and wizard both down. He also sees the Mudbugs which means the halfling is down too. 

He runs back to the Sparks and joins them in stabbing the downed fighter.

The Mudbugs go back to the tunnel and drag the halfling out, stabbing him as they bring him into the Living area, and then continuing with the body into the kitchen.

When Boomfizzle sees them, he calls to them, *"Cut off its ears. We will send them back to the village."*

He cuts the ears off the fighter's body, while the Mudbugs do the same to the halfling. Boomfizzle then goes to Manyteeth, offering her some berries to help her heal. He ends up giving everyone a berry. 

Snotgobbler takes his berry and replies, *"We should cook them and have a feast."* 

It's not clear if he means the berries or the adventurers.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stabs and stabs and stabs, then cut off the ears.
Then cast goodberry and pass them out.



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: loot*
Show


One of you should probably keep track of the tribe's loot.

Adrian the Fighter
Greatsword
Handaxe x 2
Chain mail
Backpack
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin
Dagger
pouch with 1 pair of goblin ears

Helga the Cleric
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Male
Mace
Shield
Sling
Backpack
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Waterskin

Black Leaf the Rogue
Shortsword
Dagger x 2
Leather armor
Backpack
Calligraphers supplies
Thieves Tools
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
Waterskin
6 gp

Mark the Evoker
Quarterstaff
Spellbook containing Mage Armor, Burning Hands, Sleep
Backpack
Iron Pot
Ink & pen (not suitable for spell copying)
Small knife
Spell component pouch


*and level up to 2!*

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 8/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Perked up by the goodberry, Manyteeth awakens to find that in her slumber all the invaders had been killed. An excellent performance by her clan, especially her Mashers. She's a little miffed when the adventurers had already been stabbed - partly because she wanted to do it and partially because now they can't interrogate them. "We can't send the bodies back, they'll just send more. We'll sacrifice them to the Mighty One and then feast on them here. Let their deaths give our living more life."



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show


From the lootlist, Manyteeth is claiming the Thieves Tools since she's proficient.

Could give the shortsword to one of the minions - they're non-proficient but that's true for dagger too, so slightly higher damage dice size. Since the Mashers are already sling-trained, they'll be low-prio for melee weapons I think. 

Once the party's decided what to claim I'll do a big "Tribe Lootlist" with everything left.




*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 8/8 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Once everyone is gathered, Big Head also had an opinion
No, no cutting off ears. We need to be smart - make it look like they were killed out in the woods, somewhere else. They were looking for us. If we want to stay  here and not get another visit soon, we need to make their friends look in the wrong places. Preferably at some cave with a bear in it.
He looked at Pustleplops head: "We need to learn to fight better. That was all very sloppy. Dreadpirate Skinner would have tanned our hide for that performance."





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop (RIP)
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/3 | Wild Shape: 2/2 | Goodberries: 1
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 10/10
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle helps the Sparks finish off the fighter and then lets them loot the body for Bighead. 

Meanwhile, the Mudbugs take the halfling's belongings from her body. Dungplop claims the short sword while Snotgobbler and Splat each take a metal dagger. They take the bell, crowbar, hammer, hooded lantern, flask of oil, rope 50, string, tinderbox, and waterskin and give them to Boomfizzle.

They take the thieves tools and calligraphers tools to Manyteeth and give 2gp to each of the leaders. 

Boomfizzle turns to Bighead and looks at Mark's book. *"I think we should eat these four. Then we should use a piece of paper and tell the big people that if they stop cutting off our children's ears, we won't cut off their ears. But if they do it again, we will steal their children and eat them."*

He agrees with Bighead's assessment of our fighting ability. *"Can you make us bows? We need bows so we don't need to get so close. I need to close off these stairs so big people can't kill the kids again."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Happy to give up any of these things.
Bighead's plan is probably better.



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Shortsword x1 Melee Weapon: +2 to hit, 5', 1d6+2 piercing
Dagger x 2: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +2 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head looked at Boomfizzle with a look that said: Are you stupid?
Then he said: *"Are you stupid? That will only draw more of them to us. Think! 
We can keep their stuff, but we don't eat them! Humans hate us, but they will hunt us like wolves if they think we eat them and their babies. 
The pirates taught me that. You only strike when you can get away with it and you don't do it too often or at the same place. The authorities acept that sometimes people go missing. But if it happens too often they hire mercenaries to take care of the problem. Our old leaders were stupid. They got greedy. Now they are dead and we are weak. The weak have to hide until they are strong. 

We need to build fake walls to hide the rest of the tomb. Then me make a fake tomb that looks like it has been raided already. Adventurers will think someone came before them and leave again. If they are clever and look for secret entrance, we kill them. But that way we have to fight much less and will lose fewer goblins. We also need traps. The humans got in much too quickly. If they find a trap, they will move much slower because they are afraid that there are more traps.

Also give me that short sword. I have an idea what to do with it.


And no, I don't know how to make good bows. I'd need to find a book to teach me. Or we need to buy them. I can do that. I know a spell to disguise me as a filthy halfling. Then I can go into town and just buy them with gold."*




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Pustleplop (RIP)
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 8/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Manyteeth snorts. "Humans already hunt us for sport. See the ear they had?" The Chief holds it up. "Put their things in room with big coffin after we take what we need. Bodies stay here - going missing less suspicious than finding them with stab and bash marks that they could track back to home. Eat or burn in sacrifice or bury, but we're not dragging them out." She kicks the biggest human. "You think we could carry this without leaving tracks?" Manyteeth shakes her head. "Waste of energy. More humans always come, but no need to make a trail straight to us."



*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/3 | Wild Shape: 2/2 | Goodberries: 1
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 10/10
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Despite Bighead being one of his two best friends along with Manyteeth, Boomfizzle doesn't like being called stupid. When he's called that, he instead looks at the wizard, holds the ear up that he just cut off, and slowly, deliberately, puts it in his mouth. He chews loudly with his mouth open, drool falling on the ground. 

When Bighead demands the sword, Dungplop, disappointed but understanding his place in the tribe,  starts to give it to him, knowing that Bighead could destroy him in an instant. But Boomfizzle is mad now. 

*"No. Mudbugs killed the halfling, so Mudbugs get the halfling's sword. You can have the fighter's stuff. If you use your disguise and get us three bows, you can have the sword. Until then, Dungplop gets to keep it."*

He continues to cut off pieces of the halfling. 

*"We can cook them and leave the bones for the big people to find. We should feed the tribe then use the bones for your plan. No point wasting good meat."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Shortsword x1 Melee Weapon: +2 to hit, 5', 1d6+2 piercing
Dagger x 2: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +2 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head threw up his hands in frustration. 
"Argh. It's wasted breath with you - as always. And three bows for one sword is a rip-off. You'll see I was right, when the next group comes with a paladin." 

Big Head went to his lab and slammed the door. In there he immediately began to cast, calling forth an invisble servant and sent it to clean up the place and collect all the ball bearings. That done, he went outside and began placing alarm spells to silently alert him, if someone other than animals or goblins came close. 





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/3 | Wild Shape: 2/2 | Goodberries: 1
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 10/10
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle continues to prepare the feast. As the shaman, he also prepares the dead goblins' bodies for burial. We will not eat them, but will show our kind respect in death. 

Not wanting to keep the sword and incur BigHead's wrath, or now give the sword to Bighead and make Boomfizzle angry, Dungplop gives the sword to Boomfizzle to give to the Chief.

In front of the whole tribe, a bonfire raging to cook the bodies, Boomfizzle takes the shortsword and presents it to Manyteeth. 

*"Oh Great Chief Manyteeth, in honor of leading us to victory over the evil Big People in the First Battle of the Tomb, we present you with this magnificent sword!"*

He then turns to the goblins, *"Tonight we feast and celebrate our victory, and bury our dead. Tomorrow we continue work improving our new home."*

During the ceremony, his new Fire! dances around, entertaining the tribe, while Boomfizzle makes a spectacle of erupting bonfires in different places. 

Over the next few days, Boomfizzle continues working on our defenses, using the Mudbugs when they are available, or another crew when the Mudbugs are training. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wildfire spirit is named Fire!
Day 1. Use dirt to close off stairs, enclosing the 10' square except for a tiny tunnel.
Day 2. Open the secret doors from the Living Quarter to the Shrine and make ends tighter.
Day 3. Make a stone wall and secret door at Bighead's wooden wall.
Day 4. Dig and cover pit traps (starting at the entrance)
Day 5-6. Tunnel from Secret tunnel to alcove to room 4.

He can help with hunting whenever you both think it's needed.




*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Shortsword x1 Melee Weapon: +2 to hit, 5', 1d6+2 piercing
Dagger x 2: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +2 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/2 
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

During the following days, Big Head was in a particularf foul mood. For two days, he didn't leave his lab except to set alarm spells and grab something to eat. 
After that he went out with his sparks to hunt and to scout, always on the lookout for someone he could sell the loot to. 
And then he went back to brewing...



*Spoiler*
Show


Actions:
Brew (2 days) health
Scout (especially for some trader) (1 day)
Hunt 
Brew (2 days) health




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 8/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

There was no rest for the wicked and Manyteeth sat about continuing her training of the goblin warriors - the more prepared they were the better.



*Spoiler: Day Actions*
Show


*Day 5:*  Train Mudbugs with Slings (1/2)(Chief bonus already rolled, failed)
*Day 6:*  Train Mudbugs with Slings (2/2)(Chief bonus already rolled, failed)
*Day 7:*  Train Sparks with Slings (1/2) (1d6)[*3*]
*Day 8:*  Train Sparks with Slings (2/2) (1d6)[*3*]
*Day 9:*  Hunt (1d6)[*1*]
*Day 10:* Train Mashers with Medium Armour (1/2) (1d6)[*1*]

Any bonuses rolled will be spent on hunting to stock up on food supplies while we can.




*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

[/QUOTE]

----------


## J-H

Goblins remember their losses, but they dont mourn them, much.  Theres not time.  After distributing the loot, the Cackling Moon Clan holds a feast where they celebrate being alive for another day and eat well.  Theres going to be a lot of bone broth available to drink or cook with for the next few days.  They share some of the best stories, like stabbing a stuck halfling in the back, or the big guy with the sword being so blind when it stopped glowing.
An adolescent goblin named Bubblesnot gets a little too boastful about what he could have done, and gets drafted to join the Sparks.
Food supply +1 for eating adventurers?? Net no loss of food for the day.

*Day 1*
Boomfizzle moves dirt to close off the stairs to Room 3 except for a narrow passage.  You dont have a lot of stones, so its a dirt wall with stone reinforcements.
Big Head starts brewing something stinky.
Manyteeth trains the MudBugs to use slings.
Food -1, 3 remain
Herbs -1

*Day 2*
Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs repair the secret doors.  They try to pile some dirt in to make it narrower, but will need to get some flat stone or bricks from somewhere, as the dirt keeps sliding down to just make piles.  They do use their masonry tools to clean up the stonework on both ends, making the doors harder to spot (DC = 16).
Big Head finishes brewing a Potion of Healing.
Manyteeth finishes training the MudBugs to use slings.
Food -1, 2 remain

*Day 3*
Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs build a stone wall, blocking the shorter hallway from the kitchen to the entry.  They make a small trapdoor, and mortar some stones onto it to make it blend in with the rest of the wall.  DC to spot:  8 + PB (proficient with masons tools) + applicable stat (DEX?) = 13 
Big Head goes scouting, but doesnt detect anyone inbound on this day.  He does figure out a path to the major road about three hours away, but the only traffic he sees on it while he watches is a trio of wagons rumbling past, escorted by armed and moderately armored guards.  It has only been a week or so since the tribes previous leaders were wiped out raiding a caravan here, so everyone in the area is probably still on the alert.
Manyteeth starts training the Sparks to use slings.
Food -1, 1 remains

*Day 4*
Big Head goes Hunting, taking the Mashers with him.
Boomfizzle starts digging a pit trap at the entrance.
Manyteeth works on training the Sparks in sling-work, using the entry hall as a slinging range  better there than near the shrine.

The Mudbugs are helping carry dirt outside, which is the only reason you have advanced warning  big people are creeping along the beach, and are nearly here!  Theres a big person with a wolf next to him, another big person with swords, and a hairy big person with a stick.  The wolf has his nose to the ground, but his ears have perked up.

*Spoiler: initiative*
Show


Manyteeth & Sparks (1d20+2)[*12*]
Big Head & Mashers (1d20+3)[*17*] absent for the first 3 rounds of combat, then returning from the east
Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs (1d20+3)[*21*]
Hound (1d20+3)[*6*]
Wind (1d20+3)[*12*]
Grump (1d20+2)[*20*]



*Spoiler: Map*
Show




=> Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3 | Wild Shape: 2/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 10/10
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle and the Mashers build the wall and tunnel between the living area and the kitchen while Manyteeth teaches the Mudbugs to use their slings better. They then open the secrets doors for the tunnel between the living area and the shrine so everyone can worship more easily. They also move the storage to be in the same room as the shrine. Maglubyet would want us to think about him every time we got food. 

Finally, they create a rough secret door and wall, backed by 5' of dirt and a small tunnel in order to make invaders take the long way around to the kitchen.

When the new invaders arrive, the Mudbugs see them first. Not wanting to fight in the open or the daylight, they drop their dirt and run back into the Compound, not yet calling an alarm so they can hopefully ambush the big people. 

*"Booomfizzle, Manyteeth. 3 Big People and wolf. They've come to kill us all!"*

Boomfizzle joins them in retreat. They all run east and hide behind the corner. 

*"Let's prepare an ambush. Manyteeth, want to come with us."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There should be 5' of dirt and a tunnel behind the secret door at Z31.
Dash to AE31 (Boomfizzle) and AF 31 (Mudbugs)
Boomfizzle BA hide (1d20+5)[*10*]
Mudbugs BA hide (1d20+4)[*24*]




*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## J-H

You hear from muttering from outside, but it's too quiet to make out.  
Manyteeth sees a head poke around the corner and then withdraw.  This big person has a lot of hair on his face and on the back of his head.

Another big person dashes into the opening and takes cover behind the opposite side of the entry - out of sight and behind cover, unless you expose yourself by moving up.  

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





*=> Manyteeth & Sparks*

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Manyteeth glowers at the invaders come once again to take their home from them. Disgusting monsters. Calling upon Maglubiyet's power she calls out in a magically enhanced voice *"Flee, invaders! This domain is blessed by the Mighty!"* Not one to stand alone however she follows behind the Sparks, closing the door as she passes through it, to better aid the planned ambush. 



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show


*Sparks:-*
*Move:* 30ft to Z30
*Action:* Hide: (1d20+4)[*18*]


*Manyteeth:-*
*Action:* Thaumaturgy (LOUD VOICE)
*Move:* 30ft to Z31
*Object Interaction:* Close door.
*Bonus Action:* Hide: (1d20+2)[*3*] Disadv: (1d20+2)[*3*]







*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

----------


## J-H

Manyteeth hears a short laugh.
*Spoiler: Common*
Show


"This may be what we're looking for."



There's a bit of crunching of sand and gravel on the beach, but that's all Boomfizzle can hear.
*=>Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs*
Nothing new visible on map for you.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3 | Wild Shape: 2/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 10/10
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs prepare to use their slings against the first person (or wolf) that they can see in the entryway.

*"Shh"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still hiding, ready action to attack with slings.




*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## J-H

Boomfizzle and the Mud Bugs see a head poke around the corner at U34.  It looks like the big person is trying to hide, but trips on a rock and comes out farther than expected.  She does seem to see Boomfizzle, though.

*=> Readied attack rolls*
Distance is around 50', so disadvantage,  Mud bugs are hidden and have advantage, canceling out the disadvantage.
Target has half cover, would have been 3/4 cover except she got a nat 1 on her stealth check.

=> Manyteeth & Sparks

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3 | Wild Shape: 2/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 10/10
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Not wanting to give away their location yet, Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs wait, keeping their slings loaded and ready for someone to come out into the open. Boomfizzle puts his finger to his mouth, as if to say,*"Shh"*, but he makes no sound.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still hiding, ready action to attack when someone comes out in the open.
I think we're also in darkness. 




*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

The Chief quietly makes a series of gestures that are utterly incomprehensible to onlookers, conveying her genius battleplan of: she kicks open the door and the Sparks sling rocks at the target. Thankfully, "throw rocks at enemies" is a language all goblins speak, and they load their slings in preparation.




*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show





*Manyteeth:-*
*Action:* Ready Action: Open the door when a big'un moves into the Z column.
*Move:* None


*Sparks:-*
*Move:* None
*Action:* Ready Action: Attacks with Slings when the door opened.
Bugsmoosh: (1d20+2)[*10*] Advantage from hiding? (1d20+2)[*17*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*4*]
Bubblesnot: (1d20+2)[*3*] Advantage from hiding? (1d20+2)[*5*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*3*]
Rotrustler: (1d20+2)[*3*] Advantage from hiding? (1d20+2)[*13*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*3*]





*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3 | Wild Shape: 2/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 10/10
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

When they finally see someone in the open, Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs launch their sling stones.

*"Now!"*

They then retreat back to 5' north of their previous locations.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Boomfizzle*
*Action:* sling (1d20+5)[*12*] for (1d4+3)[*4*]
*Bonus Action:* Hide, (1d20+5)[*18*]

*Mudbugs* 

*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+4)[*7*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
Dungplop: (1d20+4)[*14*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
Splat: (1d20+4)[*23*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]

*Bonus Action:* Hide, (1d20+4)[*24*]



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## J-H

A tall person with a bow steps into the entry, watching cautiously down the hall.  Rocks fly at him from Mudbugs, and from the Sparks, two of which connect.
*Spoiler*
Show


Bugsmoosh hits for 4.
Splat hits for 3.



The bowman fires an arrow at Boomfizzle, who is peeking around the corner most un-subtly, and barks a brief command in common.  A fierce-looking wolf bounds around the corner and heads for the open secret door, jumping at the goblins, fangs and claws first.  Both miss, the arrow clattering against the far wall.

*Spoiler*
Show


Longbow vs Boomfizzle, with Boomfizzle having +5 AC from cover
Attack (1d20+7)[*13*] for (1d8+3)[*5*]

Wolf (1d20+4)[*10*] for (1d8+4)[*6*] slashing damage



_Imgbb is currently having an encryption problem, so map will go in Discord._

*=> Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3 | Wild Shape: 2/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 10/10
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle summons Fire! to attack the wolf. A goblin of pure fire appears 10' from the canine. 

He then orders his crew to attack, *"Get the wolf!"*

They all throw a round of stones at the wolf, then retreat to the Northeast. 

Fire! throws a ball of fire at the wolf before joining the retreat.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Boomfizzle*
*Action:* Summon wildfire spirit to AB32.
Wolf must make DC12 DEX save or take (2d6)[*6*] fire damage

*Bonus Action:* command wildfire spirit
*Move:* 10' NE to AG29

*Mudbugs* 

*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+4)[*10*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
Dungplop: (1d20+4)[*20*], damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
Splat: (1d20+4)[*6*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]

*Move:* 10' NE to AH29
*Bonus Action:* Hide, (1d20+4)[*6*]

*Wildfire Spirit* 

Flame Seed wolf (1d20+4)[*12*], (1d6+2)[*5*] fire damage

*Move:* to AG30



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## J-H

The flame wolf spirit appears in a puff of fire, fires a jet of flame at the wolf that misses, then retreats, covered by sling-stones, only one of which hit.
*Spoiler*
Show


Wolf Dex (1d20+4)[*18*] or take 6 fire damage
1 sling hit for 5
remainder of attacks miss



The fire spirit sees the bearded man enter the tunnel, his staff held in front of him.  He cautiously intones something in Druidic, and motes of light appear and race towards Boomfizzle, the MudBugs, and the fire spirit.  The MudBugs bump into each other, and end up with glowing motes surrounding them.
*Spoiler: Faerie Fire*
Show


Dex DC 13 or attacks on target have advantage, and it can't go invisible and radiates light.
Rolling now as this could affect next set of moves.
Boom (1d20)[*13*]
Mudbugs (1d20)[*7*]
fire (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## J-H

Moving like the wind, the tall person with a pair of short-swords runs east along the hall, smoothly weaving her way past the spellcaster and the wolf.  One of her swords sheds light around her in a small radius, but she seems to see just fine outside that area, and it looks like she's got pointy ears.  Boomfizzle doesn't have much time to study her as she comes around the corner, her blade swinging and slicing through his summoned fire spirit.  The fire gutters and weakens, but doesn't go out.

*Spoiler*
Show


There's a spell at work here briefly.
Attack with advantage from spell (1d20+5)[*8*] or (1d20+5)[*21*] for (1d6+3)[*9*] plus (1d8)[*1*] force damage. *hit for 10*
Horde Breaker second attack, with advantage from Faerie Fire (1d20+5)[*13*] or (1d20+5)[*18*] for (1d6+3)[*8*] *hit for 8*



In Common _"Follow me, I've caught them!"_

*=> Manyteeth & Sparks*

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Blessed
Concentrating: Bless (1 min)

Wolves were longtime friends of goblins, serving as guards and mounts. It was almost a shame this one had to be put down. She doubted one trained to feast on goblin flesh could be retrained, after all. She invokes Maglubiyet's words once more, calling the Sparks to strike the wolf down and ready themselves for more slaughter.



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show





*Manyteeth:-*
*Action:* Cast *Bless* on the Sparks(and herself
*Move:* None

Bless triggers Order Cleric's _Voice of Authority_, so Bugsmoosh uses their reaction to make a Sling attack: (1d20+2)[*17*]+(1d4)[*3*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*4*]


*Sparks:-*

*Action:* Attack with Slings.
Bugsmoosh: (1d20+2)[*22*]+(1d4)[*1*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*3*]
Bubblesnot: (1d20+2)[*11*]+(1d4)[*4*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*6*]
Rotrustler: (1d20+2)[*17*]+(1d4)[*2*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*4*]

*Move:* None if the wolf survives. If they kill the target next to Manyteeth then they'll move south 10ft to shoot at Grump, and then back behind Manyteeth again.




*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

----------


## J-H

The volley of sling stones pelts the hound, made more accurate by Maglubiyet's power, and kill it!  Rotrustler leans out the door and launches a sling stone at Grump, hitting, and then retreats.

The archer moves up to the edge of the door, angrily calling out:  _"You'll pay for that!"_  Manyteeth's skin prickles in the presence of magic by something other than the divine.  Somehow, the stones and soil around the goblins instantly sprout vines and roots, which reach out to grasp the goblins.

*Spoiler*
Show


Entangle
STR save or Restrained until spell ends.
Can take an action on your turn to make a STR save to get free.
DC 12
Manyteeth (1d20-1)[*0*]
Sparks (1d20-1)[*9*]



Big Head and the Mashers approach...
_map in Discord_
*=> Boomfizzle & Mud Mudbugs & Fire*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3 | Wild Shape: 1/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 5/15
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle tries the same spell on the tall person with the two short swords. Roots from under the rocks of the tunnel grow up and try to grab onto the elf. 

He then orders his crew to attack, *"Kill him!"*

They all throw a round of stones at the elf, then retreat further to the Northeast. 

Fire! grabs Boomfizzle and teleports away down the hallway. Leaving Boomfizzle, he returns to the elf. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Boomfizzle*
*Action:* Cast Entangle, DC12 STR save or restrained. 

*Bonus Action:* command wildfire spirit
*Move:* none (moved by Fire! though)

*Mudbugs* 

*Action:* *Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+4)[*6*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*21*])
Dungplop: (1d20+4)[*11*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*24*])
Splat: (1d20+4)[*8*], damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*21*])

*Move:* around the corner to AF25
*Bonus Action:* Hide, (1d20+4)[*18*]

*Wildfire Spirit* 

Fiery teleport to AI27, moving Boomfizzle to AI26

Elf must make DC12 DEX save or take (1d6+2)[*8*] fire damage

*Move:* back to AH29 if the elf is restrained, AH30 if he is not. 



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Saves*
Show


Str save vs Entangle (1d20+3)[*11*]
Dex save (1d20+5)[*14*]
Maybe disadvantage (1d20+5)[*24*]



The vines and roots grab the elf, who can't pull free.  She manages to duck and shield herself against the burst of flame, but that doesn't stop a bunch of sling stones from hitting her (15 damage).

----------


## J-H

As the hide-clad man with the beard steps closer to the open doorway, Manyteeth sees that his quarterstaff is carved in the shape of a snake.  The wooden snake's mouth opens as he draws it back, and shoves the staff forward in a punching strike at the stuck goblin.  He misses, but just barely, the staff deflecting off Manyteeth's shield.
_"I've got this, help her."_
*Spoiler*
Show


Advantage on attack roll due to Restrained condition
Staff of the Adder (1d20+4)[*15*] or (1d20+4)[*16*] 
Damage (1d6+2)[*3*] piercing damage + Con DC 15 or (3d6)[*10*] poison damage, Manyteeth Con save (1d20+2)[*19*] + (1d4)[*1*]



*=> Big Head & Mashers*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head and the hunters retuned just in time to hear the chiming of the alarm spell. Immediately everyone in the group began to run, closing the distance toward the faint screaming.
"I told them, I told them so." Big Head mumbled while he ran.

His owl Eyepicker flew ahead, trying to relay an image of what was going on


*Spoiler*
Show


Actions:
Move 60ft to the entrance to U37
Owl to U33



*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

Wind twists, bends, and manages to break free of the roots and vines that surround her.  She makes her way back towards the entrance, having to walk slowly and carefully to avoid being tripped.  
In Common:  _"I think we found out what happened to the kids.  We should go."_
*Spoiler*
Show


Str save (1d20+3)[*17*] vs DC 12

Wind has moved to *AC32*, slow going across the difficult terrain


*=>Manyteeth & Sparks*

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Blessed
Concentrating: Bless (1 min)

"They're trying to run! Don't let them flee!" Manyteeth calls out with her magically enhanced voice, carrying far beyond its normal range. Straining at the binds, the Sparks seek to strike Grump again with rocks before they can make an escape. The Chief considers commanding the foe to drop his magical snake staff, but she reasons she can just take it off his corpse. Instead she ignores her binds and points a calloused finger at Grump and commands him in common: *"KNEEL!"*



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show



*Manyteeth:-*
*Action:* Cast *Command: Grovel* on Grump. (1d20)[*7*]+mods vs DC12 or spend his next turn falling prone then immediately ending turn. 


*Sparks:-*

*Action:* Attack with Slings. If an attack's not possible, use the first d20 for each gob with a -1 mod strength check to break the restrain (no bless bonus, boo)
Bugsmoosh: (1d20+2)[*4*] Disadv: (1d20+2)[*7*] + (Bless) (1d4)[*4*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*5*]
Bubblesnot: (1d20+2)[*19*] Disadv: (1d20+2)[*14*] + (Bless) (1d4)[*1*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*5*]
Rotrustler: (1d20+2)[*20*] Disadv: (1d20+2)[*3*] + (Bless) (1d4)[*4*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*6*]
*Move:* None.



*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

[/QUOTE]

----------


## J-H

The bearded man with the snake staff blinks, but shakes off her Command with an ornery look on his face.  Moments later, he's hit by a sling stone.

The bowman jogs over to Wind, laying a hand on her.  The bleeding slows as his healing magic takes effect for (1d8+2)[*5*].

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





*=> Boomfizzle & Mudbugs*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3 | Wild Shape: 1/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 5/15
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle drops concentration on his current Entangle spell, runs forward and casts it again on the elf, catching the other Big People as well.

Fire! flies at the elf and the bearded man, teleporting back in burst of flames.

The Mudbugs move as far south as they can, just enough to get shots at the intruders, throwing stones at the best target they can.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Boomfizzle* Moves to AG 31
*Action:* Casts entangle from Z33 to AC32, catching all 3. DC12 STR save or restrained
Without mods (Wi (1d20)[*2*], Ho (1d20)[*3*], Gr (1d20)[*9*])

*Bonus Action:* command Fire!

*Fire!* Move to AC33, teleport to AF 31
*Action:* Fiery teleport catching Ho and Wn
DC12 Dex save or (1d6+2)[*8*] damage
Without mods (Wi (1d20)[*10*], Ho (1d20)[*12*])
If disadvantage from restraint, without mods (Wi (1d20)[*16*], Ho (1d20)[*11*])

*Mudbugs* Move to AI29

Attack Wn, unless Ho restrained and Wn isn't, then attack Ho.

*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+4)[*13*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*14*])
Dungplop: (1d20+4)[*19*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*19*])
Splat: (1d20+4)[*17*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*20*])

*Bonus Action:* Hide (1d20+4)[*9*]



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## J-H

The plants growing out of the walls and floor catch all 3 of the big people and lash them in place.  Unfortunately, they are not restrained enough that they can't shield their exposed skin from the flash of heat created by the Wildfire spirit.

The mud bugs launch sling stones at the bow-wielder, hitting twice for 9 damage.

*Spoiler: Hound concentration saves*
Show


(1d20+2)[*18*]
(1d20+2)[*22*]



The glowing lights around the Mudbugs wink out.  The bearded man ignores Manyteeth for a moment.  _"They have a druid of their own then... yes, Wind, we should be going."_  The ground underfoot sharpens, as the stones themselves seem to grow razor edges under Boomfizzle and his team.
(Spike Growth, roll your 2d4 if you walk on it)
*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Big Head & Mashers*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head drew his dagger and started to chant. Immediately he became swifter and ran towards the large human and tried to skewer him. The Mashers hung back and began pelting him with their slings. 


*Spoiler*
Show



Mashers: move to U33 attack, move back to U34 into cover

(1d20+2)[*18*]/(1d20+2)[*14*], damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
(1d20+2)[*22*]/(1d20+2)[*6*], damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
(1d20+2)[*16*]/(1d20+2)[*21*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*]

Big Head: Bonus Action: Bladessong Move to Y32
(1d20+5)[*15*]/(1d20+5)[*7*], damage (1d4+3)[*6*]





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

The bearded man collapses to the ground, bleeding and unconscious.  Without his influence, the sharpened stone melts back into its normal shape beneath Boomfizzle.

*Spoiler*
Show


Wind Str save vs Entangle (1d20+3)[*14*]


The elf moves towards the exit, picking her way through the entanglement once more.  Her blades are at the ready, but she seems very tense.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=>Manyteeth & Sparks*

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Blessed
Concentrating: Bless (1 min)

Her luck with her Command spell had been limited so far, but third time was the charm, and if not third then maybe fourth? She gestures to Wind and Commands her *"Approach!"* while the Sparks continue their bombardment from behind Manyteeth, even if it is just at Grump's unconscious body. 



*Spoiler: Character Actions*
Show



*Manyteeth:-*
*Action:* Cast *Command: Approach* on Wind. (1d20)[*18*]+mods vs DC12 or spend their next turn moving as close to Manyteeth as possible and then ending their turn.


*Sparks:-*

*Action:* They'll attack Wind if they can see them, but I don't think they can, so Grump's body if not. If an attack's not possible, use the first d20 for each gob with a -1 mod strength check to break the restrain (no bless bonus, boo)
Bugsmoosh: (1d20+2)[*18*] Disadv: (1d20+2)[*21*] + (Bless) (1d4)[*4*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*4*]
Bubblesnot: (1d20+2)[*10*] Disadv: (1d20+2)[*9*] + (Bless) (1d4)[*4*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*6*]
Rotrustler: (1d20+2)[*13*] Disadv: (1d20+2)[*14*] + (Bless) (1d4)[*3*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*3*]
*Move:* None.



*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

----------


## J-H

The elf shakes off Manyteeth's command.  One rock hits the unconscious man in the head with a solid _thunk_.

The archer struggles to pull his arrow around, aiming and releasing it at Boomfizzle.  His string is fouled by one of the vines and the arrows falls to the ground at his feet.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack w/ disadvantage
(1d20+7)[*8*] or (1d20+7)[*12*] for (1d8+3)[*5*]
Possible concentration save (1d20)[*18*] plus mod
Move away if concentration is broken



*=> Boomfizzle & Mudbugs*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/3 | Wild Shape: 1/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 5/15
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs all continue their assault on Hound and Wind. Boomfizzle stands his ground, while the Mudbugs go back around the corner.

Fire! flies to get between Hound and Grump, then teleports back to get in front of Boomfizzle.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 All attacks on Hound first, then Wind

*Boomfizzle* Moves to AE33
*Action:* Sling (1d20+5)[*6*], damage (1d4+3)[*6*]
(if advantage (1d20+5)[*19*])

*Bonus Action:* command Fire!

*Mudbugs* Move to AE32, attack, move back to AH29

*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+4)[*24*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*] Crit for *12*!
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*6*])
Dungplop: (1d20+4)[*10*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*12*])
Splat: (1d20+4)[*8*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*18*])

*Bonus Action:* Hide (1d20+4)[*18*]

*Fire!* Move to AA32, teleport to AD33 
*Action:* Fiery Teleport DC 12 Dex save or (1d6+2)[*4*] fire
(Without mods, Ho (1d20)[*4*], disadvantage (1d20)[*13*])




*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## J-H

The stones bring Hound to the ground, the tall man collapsing.  The fire spirit joins in, scorching him further, and killing Grump.

*=> Big Head & Mashers are up*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head didn't stop to swing his dagger as the next opponent appeared. Likewise the Mashers popped around the corner threw their stones and went out of sight again.


*Spoiler*
Show



Mashers: move to U33 attack, move back to U34 into cover

(1d20+4)[*22*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
(1d20+4)[*24*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
(1d20+4)[*5*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
Big Head: 
(1d20+5)[*24*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*]
If hit and opponent still stands, add +2 damage from Fury of the Small




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

The elf collapses to the ground under the flurry of accurate blows.

All of the adventurers are unconscious or dead.  What do you do next?

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/3 | Wild Shape: 1/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 5/15
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle drops concentration on his spell. The Mudbugs repeatedly stab Hound to make sure he is dead, and then search the body for anything valuable. 

Boomfizzle shakes his head at them. *"BigHead wants to keep one alive."* It looks like the elf will have to do. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


Loremaster auto-identifies magic items.

Hound & Wolf, Beastmaster & Beast
Studded Leather armor
Handaxe
Longbow
20 arrows
Bedroll
Mess kit
50 rope
10 torches
Tinderbox
Waterskin
4gp

Wind, Hunter
Chain Shirt
Dagger x 4
*Moon-touched short sword*
Short sword
*Ruby of the War Mage*
Bedroll
Mess kit
Tinderbox
Waterskin
12gp
Pouch with 6 pairs of goblin ears

Grump, Druid
*Staff of the Adder*
Hide Armor
Pan Flute
Bedroll
Leatherworking tools

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

"Won't hurt to ask why they came, but not expecting much. We should make sure she can't move." She commands the Mashers to retrieve some rope from the bodies to tie her up while Manyteeth sets about disarming them, keeping half an eye on the unconscious elf's features at all times. "More ears in their pack. Another clan nearby?" Manyteeth sniffs them, trying to determine their freshness.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Medicine(?) check on ears to try to work out long since they got cut off: (1d20+2)[*8*]

Nothing in the loot list that interests Manyteeth or the Mashers - once the party's said what they want to claim I'll update the "Unclaimed Loot List" with the remainder. 




*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

----------


## J-H

The ears do not appear to be particularly fresh.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head looked on with glee at the two adventurers that had succumbed to him and the hunting party.
"What nice baubles those two had with them. It's truly fortunate, that we established last time that the one of us who fought and killed the intruders gets to pick who gets which part of the loot."
He stuck out his tongue at Boomfizzle.

"And if you listened to them, you'd know they were looking for the others we killed last week - JUST AS I FRAGGING TOLD YOU!"

"Anyway, yes, let's question the elf."




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3
Bladesong: 1/2
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head helped carrying the elf to the tomb room. Once she woke up, he stepped into view presenting himself in the guise of a gnome in dirty and ripped merchant's clothing. In his best Common he said:
"You are finally awake. Have you come to rescue me? I have to say, you didn't do a good job then. We are both trapped in here. 
Where do you come from? Is there hope that others will come to get us out of here?"



*Spoiler*
Show



Deception 

(1d20-1)[*16*]
If advantage due to disguise self

(1d20-1)[*0*]





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: roll*
Show


Insight d20 (16) + 2 = 18
Beat the Deception DC, so she thinks something is off.



She looks over at him in the darkness.  The world is nothing but shades of grey and black with light gone.  Something seems off about the gnome's voice or words.  _"Wha... I have no idea who you are."

"Some of the teenagers in town got a bright idea and went missing several days ago, and we tracked them, then found some dangerous goblins.  Who are you and where are you from?"_  She sits up and leans against the sarcophagus.  _"If you're a friend, help untie me."_

*Spoiler*
Show


Investigation check (1d20+2)[*6*]
The illusion is convincing under inspection.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/3 | Wild Shape: 1/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 5/15
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs help Manyteeth take the loot to the shrine room, having moved storage to that room already. There is nothing in the loot that they are particularly interested in so they let the others decide what to keep first. 

Boomfizzle then uses his magic to cover the tracks of the Big People, Bighead, and the Mashers from the beach.

They then prepare the bodies for another feast for the tribe. There will again be music and laughter, and dancing Fire!

Over dinner of human stew, Boomfizzle turns to Manyteeth (and BigHead if he's done with the prisoner. *"We should raid the village and try to get short bows or crossbows. And maybe go out to find this other tribe of goblins."*

In the morning, Boomfizzle and his crew will get back to digging and covering the pits that they had planned.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3
Bladesong: 1/2
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head sighed: "Those bastard cut off my thumbs and made me eat them. But I can try. 
I'm Jebeddo Kellen. Merchant. I thought maybe my clan had paid some adventurers to look for me. The goblins kidnapped me and have been torturing me on and off. Luckily they aren't too bright. 
So what's your name? Turn around so I can get a look at your bonds. 
Don't you have any friends waiting outside? Don't tell me you all went in without at least having a lookout to watch your rear!"

Big Head kept nestling ineffectively at the tight knots on the elf's back. 



*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

She turns and gives access to the ropes holding her arms.  _"We figured they had gotten themselves lost...but now I think the goblins probably killed them.  Murderous vermin.  And smelly, too.  Right next to a lake and it smells like goblin here; the smell's even gotten on you."
"Most of them are pretty dumb, so we can probably get out of here.  I think we'll need to get some professional help... they were matching us spell for spell."_  Wind sounds frustrated.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3
Bladesong: 1/2
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head spoke now rapidly "Professional help is good. How long do you think the people in your village will wait until they send help? I think we need a distraction to get away from them."
He stopped nestling at the knotts 

"I can't do it. No thumbs. I'd need to use my teeth."




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

_"Not that long.  The guards will be expecting trouble if we don't make it back.  No way the three of us were going to get lost.  They'll probably send a message to ask for some professional trouble-shooters, too.  No telling what that will turn up, though."_

Wind levers herself back around and looks around at the room.  Dust, rocks, a heavy stone door, and... _"Have you checked that big stone coffin yet?"_

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

"Ears aren't fresh, they were carrying them a while, probably far off." Manyteeth shakes her head. Could be days away, and she wouldn't send what few warriors they had away on a chase like that without knowing where they were.  "Raiding villages risky, we can't make bows here?" Not to mention she'd just spent days and days training them with slings - could any of them even use bows?





*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings [expended, would need to be gathered up]
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3
Bladesong: 1/2
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head sighed again. "No, it's heavy and I didn't want to risk finding an undead in there or something. Turn around kneel and try sticking your hands as far back as you can, I'll try to gnaw through your restraints."
When the prisoner turned around, Big Head took out his dagger and slugged the elf with the pommel over her head.

Then he called to the waiting Sparks: "Keep watch over her, but don't harm her - yet. I want her alive."

He then strode to find his fellow leaders:

"Alright. It's exactly as I expected: They came from the village to search for the young humans we killed last week. And if we had bothered to leave them somewhere else along their tracks, they wouldn't have found us. Now, the elf exects that the village will send guards and also hire mercenary specialists if they don't come back. The elf is still alive. 

I want to take her into the forrest back along their tracks as well as the corpses of..." He looked at the meat preparations that had been going on while he did his little play "...Gods damnit. Again?"
Big Head face palmed hard enough to leave a mark.



*Spoiler*
Show


Going for a knock out blow - to my understanding, the Elf should now have 1 hp from waking up (and by the way he would have had disadvantage to all his saves from being down to death saves and having gotten exhaustion)

(1d20)[*7*]/(1d20)[*19*]+5 





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Manyteeth snorts. "Big _empty_ Head. They would have followed our tracks back here, and if youths could find us then so would others. They were always going to find and hunt us, just a matter of time ever since last Chief died in raid." She wags her finger. "Why waste time dragging the elf away? Gonna carry her yourself?" She pinches Big Head's flimsy arms before pointing at the bodies. "Died from rocks, died from stabs, died from fire." she mimes being tied up. "Bruises from ropes. How do you plan to disguise these? Think 'specialists' won't notice? Spend your time training, hunting, working, not playing with corpses in the woods."





*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


Greatsword
Chain mail
Backpack x4
Woodcarving tools
Crowbar
Tinderbox
10 torches
Waterskin x3
Dagger x3
Holy symbol of Lathander
Scale Mail
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Bag of ball bearings
Bell
Crowbar
Hammer
Hooded Lantern
1 flask oil
Rope, 50
String
Tinderbox
6 gp
Iron Pot
Small knife

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3
Bladesong: 1/2
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head slapped the hand away "I'm stronger than any goblin here. I worked on a ship, I know how to move bodies. The trick would have been laying false tracks. But it's moot now. We need better defenses. Wolves to help us against dogs. We need to find cubs and train them."
He turned and indicated towards the exit:
"But most important, we need a fragging door at the entrance."





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/3 | Wild Shape: 1/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 5/15
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle listens as Manyteeth and BigHead argue. He doesn't care what we do with the elf, since the other two are already in the stew. He doesn't want to argue with Bighead about the elf, but he does not want a door yet. 

*"We need an escape tunnel before we build a door. They could trap us in here if we had a door. I can start on that after I dig the pits. For now, I'd prefer we lure them into the kitchen and then attack from all sides. Manyteeth, maybe try not to get trapped in a tunnel again. It's hard to fight from the small tunnels. They were meant as quick escapes and to let us get into position to attack from behind. So maybe let them pass before you attack."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3
Bladesong: 1/2
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

"They can trap us in here with or without a door. So prioritise the tunnel by all means. 
As it stands we almost never have all warriors at hand when those people come. Which reminds me: The results of the hunt are still outside. 
The Sparks and I will take the shoes of the invaders and follow their tracks back, while erasing them and then create a false track with them. Hopefully, that will buy us some more time. But first..."

Big Head went over to the pile of loot and picked out the short sword as well as the ruby, his eyes glinting: "Come to papa. Oh and keep the glowing sword somewhere save. It's bad for us to light up our cave, but if we have to fight something that can't be harmed by normal weapons it will come in handy."

He tossed the staff at Boomfizzle. "Here, it's a snake staff. The command word is "Sith". Do something useful with it."




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

Big Head comes back into the room later and kills the elf, as keeping her captive is too much work.

*=>post your day actions in order for up to 6 days*

*Boomfizzle*, over the next few days you have odd dreams.  You feel taller, and like you're seeing someone else's memories.  They involve a lot of fighting and betrayal, and feature mostly humans and elves and the like instead of goblins.  When you awaken, the details are too imprecise to remember much.  You know you saw some flags and writing, but don't remember what any of it said - if you could even read in dreams.

Still, after a couple of nights of this you are pretty some of the symbols from your dream match the weird alphabet used in the markings on the sarcophagus.

If you slept in the room near the sarcophagus, you might learn more.  Or maybe it would be unsafe.

What do you do?

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 1/3 | Wild Shape: 1/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 5/15
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle tells BigHead about his dream, 

*"I think it has something to do with this coffin. Do you think I should sleep in here to try to learn more? I know it is your lab."*

If BigHead wants him to stay out of his lab, he will. If he thinks it would be a good idea for Boomfizzle to sleep in there, he will, with the Mudbugs keeping a watch rotation.

During the days, Boomfizzle works on making pits. He explains his thinking to the others. 

*"The first pits are just to slow them down so we can get ready, then we draw them into Hall 4 where they have to move slowly or fall in the pits. Some of us will attack from the kitchen and we can use the secret tunnel to loop around and attack from around the corner in the hallway."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The blue pits are a squeeze for small creature to pass on either side. The red pits are normal for a small creature and a squeeze for a medium creature. The ones in hall 4 are right against one wall so you have to weave around them.

Assuming three pits per day since they shouldn't require as much reinforcement as tunnels. If you think that's too fast, you can move back the tunnel. At 15' per day, the tunnel will take 4 days.

Day 1 - Pits
Day 2 - Pits
Day 3-6 Tunnel from Room G to cliff



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3
Bladesong: 1/2
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

"Just don't touch anything. That includes opening the coffin. If there's a vampire in there or ghoul or whatever, we risk losing too many goblins"

Big Head answered while getting ready to finish his hunt. 




*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

With Boomfizzle working on defenses and Big Head dealing with Big Head things, Manyteeth continues her job of training and hunting, trying to put any extra effort to filling out their food stores. 




*Spoiler: Day Actions*
Show


*Day 9:*  Finish training Sparks with Slings (2/2) (Chief Roll: Prerolled and failed)
*Day 10:* Hunt (Chief Roll: Prerolled and failed)
*Day 11:* Train Mashers with Medium Armour (1/2) (1d6)[*4*]
*Day 12:* Hunt  (1d6)[*1*]
*Day 13:* Train Mashers with Medium Armour (2/2) (1d6)[*2*]
*Day 14:* Hunt  (1d6)[*1*]

Any bonuses rolled will be spent on hunting to stock up on food supplies while we can.




*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 18/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


*Weapons:*
Arrows x20
Dagger x7
Greatsword
Handaxe
Longbow
Staff of the Adder
Short sword

*Armour:*
Chain mail
Chain Shirt
Scale Mail
Studded Leather armor

*Tools:*
Leatherworking tools
Woodcarving tools

*Misc:*
22gp
Backpack x4
Bag of ball bearings
Bedroll x3
Bell
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Crowbar x2
Hammer
Holy symbol of Lathander
Hooded Lantern
Iron Pot
Mess kit x2
Oil Flask x1
Pan Flute
Rope, 50 x2
Small knife
Tinderbox x3
Torch x20
Waterskin x4

----------


## J-H

*Boomfizzle* spends the night in the room with the sarcophagus.  It's cold, even for someone who can summon a magical bonfire... too cold.  But you dreams, and the dreams are clearer.  Whoever's life you's seeing fragments of ended up betrayed, and full of hatred, before he died and was buried.  When you awaken, you spend some time considering the existence of the dreams, and what they may indicate.

Whoever he was, the fragments of that person are now a malevolent spirit of some power, confined within a trapped body.  You suspect that, should the sarcophagus be opened, it would prove dangerous to any living creature in the area.  However, _Protection from Evil_ should hide you from it, at least for a time, and such spirits are not prone to wander far from their resting place, or to seize the initiative and search if there is not a living being in sight to kill....

----------


## J-H

*Day 1*
Manyteeth finishes training the Sparks to use slings.  
Boomfizzle digs a big pit trap and conceals it somewhat.
Big Head goes hunting.
Food +2-1=1

*Day 2*
Manyteeth goes hunting.
Boomfizzle digs a big pit trap and conceals it somewhat.
Big Head goes out and creates some false tracks.  He finds some marks on trees and erases them where he can, but there might be more he missed.
Food 1+2-1=2

*Day 3*
Manyteeth starts to train the mashers with medium  armor
Boomfizzle digs a smaller pit trap and spends time carving some wood spears and planting them in the bottom.  Snotgobbler asks if hes planting a spear garden, and if spears grow like that.
Big Head goes out again to try to crate paths leading away.  He doesnt feel like hes very successful today.  Its too bad he doesnt know plant magic or dirt magic.
Food 2-1=1

*Day 4*
Manyteeth goes hunting.
Boomfizzle starts on the next spike trap.7
Big Head starts brewing a potion.
(roll 1d10, 3!) An hour into her hunting trip, Manyteeth spots trouble coming clanking through the woods.
A big person with red scales and a lizard-like head is in the lead.  His armor is very shiny, and has a silver star prominently embossed on the left side of his chest. Hes carrying a spear and shield, and is accompanied by three big people in scale armor, each carrying a long pole with a blade on the end, and other equipment strapped to their backs.

What do you do? *=> Manyteeth
*

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Manyteeth glares at the dragonscaled one. Dragons often took care of goblins because goblins took care of dragons. Maybe this was a dragon servant come seeking a new tribe? _Her_ tribe? That would be lucky. She considers, for a moment, revealing herself, or deliberately luring the scaled one back to their lair, but their scales were red, and that meant they were fast. If they were an enemy - the guards or 'specialists' - then they would be faster than Manyteeth and her Mashers, and she wouldn't put them at risk on the hopes of a draconic patron.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Manyteeth will retreat back to the lair and make the others aware of potential danger so we can make preparations for an ambush if so. 
Stealth if needed:-
Manyteeth: (1d20+2)[*10*] Disadv: (1d20+2)[*10*]
Mashers: (1d20+4)[*17*]

Manyteeth Religion check on the star symbol: (1d20+4)[*9*]
If it's History instead, it's a +2 instead of a +4.




*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


*Weapons:*
Arrows x20
Dagger x7
Greatsword
Handaxe
Longbow
Staff of the Adder
Short sword

*Armour:*
Chain mail
Chain Shirt
Scale Mail
Studded Leather armor

*Tools:*
Leatherworking tools
Woodcarving tools

*Misc:*
22gp
Backpack x4
Bag of ball bearings
Bedroll x3
Bell
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Crowbar x2
Hammer
Holy symbol of Lathander
Hooded Lantern
Iron Pot
Mess kit x2
Oil Flask x1
Pan Flute
Rope, 50 x2
Small knife
Tinderbox x3
Torch x20
Waterskin x4

----------


## J-H

Manyteeth heads back in a hurry.  She hears the clanking of armor behind her - apparently her passage through the woods was enough to draw some attention after all.

*=> What brief preparations do you make and where is everyone starting?*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3
Bladesong: 2/2
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

"Gods damnit, everytime I set out to make potions, we get intruders. Sparks, to me. We'll await them at the entrance inside the shadows. Maybe we can talk with them and gain a bit more time for the old and young to go into the tunnels."



Big Head collected his troupes and took position just around the corner of the entrance 


*Spoiler*
Show


Placement at R and U 35



*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

"Get into positions! They might be friendly, but I doubt it. We should be ready to fight and retreat and fight some more!" Manyteeth yells as she collects her squad together, ready to fight. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Manyteeth and the Mashers will set up in P32/P33. She'll also send the NCs to rooms A/B/C to take cover there instead of DEF so the secret tunnel is clear/free.





*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


*Weapons:*
Arrows x20
Dagger x7
Greatsword
Handaxe
Longbow
Staff of the Adder
Short sword

*Armour:*
Chain mail
Chain Shirt
Scale Mail
Studded Leather armor

*Tools:*
Leatherworking tools
Woodcarving tools

*Misc:*
22gp
Backpack x4
Bag of ball bearings
Bedroll x3
Bell
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Crowbar x2
Hammer
Holy symbol of Lathander
Hooded Lantern
Iron Pot
Mess kit x2
Oil Flask x1
Pan Flute
Rope, 50 x2
Small knife
Tinderbox x3
Torch x20
Waterskin x4



[/QUOTE]

----------


## J-H

Not long after Manyteeth arrives, you hear the sound of clanking armor and the occasional grunt as the armored guards make their way down the beach.
*Spoiler: initiative*
Show


Manyteeth & Mashers (1d20+2)[*19*]
Big Head & Sparks (1d20+3)[*10*]
Boomfizzle & Mud Bugs (1d20+3)[*22*]
Earp (1d20)[*10*]
Biggs (1d20+2)[*10*]
Vicks (1d20+2)[*11*]
Wedge (1d20+2)[*9*]



*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Init order on map is incorrect, Vicks goes before Big Head


*=> Boomfizzle, Manyteeth*

----------


## Amnestic

*Manyteeth*
Goblin Order Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 17/17
PP: 14 PIv: 12 PIs: 12 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: Bless (1 min)

"If they look nasty toss rocks, give them no chance!" Manyteeth commands, uttering a short prayer to the Mighty to bless her allies. 




*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Manyteeth:
*Action:* Bless the Mashers, Big Head, and the Sparks.

Mashers:-
*Move:* 5ft right to R33.
*Action:* Ready attacks, trigger being the first creature that comes into sight range that "looks hostile".
Threefoot: (1d20+4)[*11*]+(1d4)[*1*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*6*]
Sneezer: (1d20+4)[*15*]+(1d4)[*3*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*5*]
Lava:  (1d20+4)[*22*]+(1d4)[*2*] *Damage:* (1d4+2)[*3*]



*Spoiler: Manyteeth's Mashers*
Show


Members:  Threefoot, Sneezer, Lava
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24/24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 25/100, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage





*Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot going to Room G*
Show


*Weapons:*
Arrows x20
Dagger x7
Greatsword
Handaxe
Longbow
Staff of the Adder
Short sword

*Armour:*
Chain mail
Chain Shirt
Scale Mail
Studded Leather armor

*Tools:*
Leatherworking tools
Woodcarving tools

*Misc:*
22gp
Backpack x4
Bag of ball bearings
Bedroll x3
Bell
Blanket
Block of Incense, Candle, Censer, Tinderbox
Crowbar x2
Hammer
Holy symbol of Lathander
Hooded Lantern
Iron Pot
Mess kit x2
Oil Flask x1
Pan Flute
Rope, 50 x2
Small knife
Tinderbox x3
Torch x20
Waterskin x4

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3 | Wild Shape: 1/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 15/15
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle looks to the Mudbugs, 

*"Shh. Let them come to us. Get in position."*

Fire! appears next to him, ready to help.

Boomfizzle and the Mudbugs move forward to help Manyteeth and Bighead.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Boomfizzle: BA summon Fire, move to X32

Mudbugs move to V33 BA hide (1d20+2)[*11*]

Fire moves to V32



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------


## J-H

Goblins reposition themselves.  Slings are readied.  

One of the armored big people jogs closer to the entrance.
*Spoiler: Common*
Show


"Definitely not just a cave, and there's a fire thing in there, and goblins, and...oh, a trap here at the entrance."



Vicks moves to R36, his pike pointed at the cave entrance in a guard position.

*=> Big Head and Sparks are up*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Big Head*, Goblin Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 13 PIv: 12 PIs: 11 
Spell slots, 1st: 3/3
Bladesong: 2/2
Conditions: Active Mage Armor (reclaimed with Arcane Recover) 

Big Head made sure the sparks were hidden while he also had cover and ready to throw at the first sign of aggression. Then he said in a loud and clear voice:
"You there, this is our home, identify yourself. What do you want from us? We are a peaceful people, but we will defend ourselves if necessary. "
While he did that, he readied himself to move back, deeper into the tunnel. 



Big Head collected his troupes and took position just around the corner of the entrance 


*Spoiler*
Show


Sparks ready sling attacks - hidden (1d20+2)[*17*]

Big Head readies movement back to V33
Intimidation (or whatever other social roll) (1d20-1)[*12*]





*Spoiler: Big Head's Sparks*
Show



Bugsmoosh
Bubblesnot
Rotrustler

Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Common*
Show


"If you're not harboring goblins or killing some missing folk, you won't mind letting us agents of the law search your hole here, will you?"



The sound of armor moves closer.  The one with the dragon-like head moves up to the edge of the pit.  The Mashers can sort-of see him, and he can see the fire spirit.  Deciding that he looks hostile, the Mashers unleash their rocks.  Unfortunately, one of the soldiers (Biggs) jabs his pike forward, partially deflecting the rock.  The other one hits the dragonborn solidly, but doesn't seem to hurt him under his shell of armor.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


First hit for 5 reduced by Interception (1d20+2)[*12*]
Second hit for 3 reduced by Heavy Armor Master
Note: Big Head may have moved and may not be accurately placed on the map.




*=>Boomfizzle, Mudbugs, Manyteeth, Mashers*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Boomfizzle*, Goblin Druid 2 | AC: 15 HP: 15/17 | PP: 14 PIv: 11 PIs: 12 
Spell slots, 1st: 2/3 | Wild Shape: 1/2 | Goodberies: 0
Concentration: none | Conditions: none
Fire!: AC: 13 HP: 15/15
Mudbugs: AC: 13 HP: 24/24 

Boomfizzle sees Manyteeth and the Mashers throw their stones, to little effect. He wishes we could have let them into the compound so we could spread them out more and use the darkness to our advantage, but this will have to do. 

*"Now!"*

Boomfizzle moves forward and tries to entangle the warriors.

The Mudbugs throw their stones, and then retreat. Fire throws a ball of fire and moves in front of Boomfizzle


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Boomfizzle* Moves to U32
*Action:* Cast Entangle
(Without mods, V (1d20)[*17*], E (1d20)[*6*], B (1d20)[*4*], W (1d20)[*3*])

*Bonus Action:* command Fire!

*Fire!* Move to T33, attack anyone entangled (E,B,W,V in order)
*Action:* Fire Seed (1d20+4)[*20*], (1d6+2)[*5*] fire
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*8*])

*Mudbugs* Attack then move to X32
attack anyone entangled (E,B,W,V in order)

*Action:* Snotgobbler: (1d20+4)[*8*], damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*5*])
Dungplop: (1d20+4)[*20*], damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*14*])
Splat: (1d20+4)[*16*], damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
(if advantage (1d20+4)[*15*])

*Bonus Action:* Hide (1d20+4)[*9*]



*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Mudbugs*
Show

Goblin Squad Name: Mudbugs
Members: Snotgobbler (CE), Dungdrop (LE), Splat (NE), and Boomfizzle
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Sling x 3: Ranged weapon, +4 to hit, 30/120, 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage

*Spoiler: Fire!*
Show

Wildfire Spirit
Small elemental
Armor Class: 13 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 5 + five times your druid level (10/10)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	14 (+2)
INT	13 (+1)
WIS	15 (+2)
CHA	11 (+0)
Damage Immunities: fire
Condition Immunities: charmed, frightened, grappled, prone, restrained
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages: understands the languages you speak
Challenge: 
Proficiency Bonus: equals your bonus
Actions
Flame Seed. Ranged Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, range 60 ft., one target you can see. Hit: 1d6 + PB fire damage.
Fiery Teleportation. The spirit and each willing creature of your choice within 5 feet of it teleport up to 15 feet to unoccupied spaces you can see. Then each creature within 5 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d6 + PB fire damage.

----------

